# May 2016 NYC Metro Frog Meet - Friday 5/20



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Rana Verde* has graciously volunteered to host our May meeting this Friday, May 20th, at their store. Frogs and other items are available for sale. Check their website Rana Verde Eco Systems.

Our speaker is still to be determined.

The *Rana Verde* store is located at 151 Ludlow St, Yonkers, NY 10705-1061. They are a few minutes away from the Ludlow station on Metro North. Give a call to 914-226-8464 if you can't find the place.

*Rana Verde* would like to know how many of us will be attending. If you are attending, and haven't do so yet, please place a post on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/groups/338459806174859/permalink/1106394579381374/) or give *Rana Verde* a call telling them you're coming.


----------

